
Fishery and aquaculture sectors: 5 main types of ENSO identified - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/616495792326328320/5-ensos-in-fisheries-and-aquaculture
======
masonic
Everything after the first two sentences ripped verbatim from

[https://en.ird.fr/assessing-el-ninos-impact-fisheries-and-
aq...](https://en.ird.fr/assessing-el-ninos-impact-fisheries-and-aquaculture-
around-world)

Original has much more content.

